

I, Mr. Robot: Software, Dystopia, and the View from 2005 - jonstokes
https://medium.com/@jonst0kes/i-mr-robot-c132820ee56d

======
Apocryphon
What does Mr. Robot have to do with the year 2005?

~~~
gnator
I think the writer is trying to talk about how this show portraits, in his
mind, a distance future yet it is a show about now. One could easily see this
show, if created just 10 years ago, a futurist crime show. The author is
trying to describe how in 10 years so much has change and how digital
everything is and how much computers has taken over our lives

~~~
NickHaflinger
Very little speculative fiction could in any way be described as accurately
depicting the future. Having said that, what do you think of 'Max Headroom',
set twenty minutes into the future.

[http://www.tv.com/shows/max-headroom/](http://www.tv.com/shows/max-headroom/)

